# Colt Mk IV Series 80:  sell, trade, or customize?



## suburbanman (Apr 16, 2010)

I have this Colt 1911 MK IV series 80 Government.  It has fixed sights and a high ejection port that throws brass everywhere, sometime back into my forehead.  It's a beautiful gun, and I enjoy shooting it, but accuracy is poor.  Maybe it's something as simple as a heavy trigger.   I haven't shot other 1911's, so I don't know how to compare it.  
I'm thinking of having my gunsmith accurize it any way he sees fit to increase accuracy.   My concern is decreasing the value of this gun by changing it.   
Does this gun have any particular value that a custom job would "ruin"?  It's not like it's a WWII pistol or anything....


----------



## Sharps40 (Apr 17, 2010)

It depends on what you have.  Colt Series 80 MK IV list on gunbroker from $400 to over $1000.

It may be as simple as too short a link which keeps the barrel from fully engaging the locking grooves in the slide. ($5 part and 5 minutes to install)  If you push down on the barrel with the slide closed and it moves or wiggles around, the link is probably too short, hence, not the best accuracy.  Could be a loosly fitted slide, loosely fitted bushing, improperly fitted lower barrel lug, etc, etc, etc.  You can have your smith look it over but a full up custom accuracy job might be as much or more as just getting a nicely set up factory gun from Kimber or Springfield, etc.  If it is a nice original, I'd probably sell it as is to preserve it and go find a target model to shoot up.


----------



## VHinch (Apr 17, 2010)

suburbanman said:


> I have this Colt 1911 MK IV series 80 Government.  It has fixed sights and a high ejection port that throws brass everywhere, sometime back into my forehead.



The ejection port isn't the problem, it's the extractor and possibly ejector.  Tuning the extractor will likely solve your problems.



suburbanman said:


> Does this gun have any particular value that a custom job would "ruin"?  It's not like it's a WWII pistol or anything....



No, customize as you see fit.  Series 80's are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll relieve you of the problem , $500.00 sight unseen.....


----------



## suburbanman (Apr 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies.   I got answers to suit either and all  my options.   So I can't lose!


----------



## redlevel (Apr 17, 2010)

I am curious.  Just what do you call poor accuracy?  After all, basically, your gun is a fighting pistol.  Paper-plate accuracy  at 20 yards, say eight inches,  would be acceptable combat accuracy.  In a fighting handgun, absolute reliability is much more important than pin-point accuracy.  I would hope for a little better accuracy than that, but a lot of Marines, Doughboys, and GIs put down a lot of Germans, Japanese, Koreans, and Viet Cong  between the late teens and early 70s with pistols no more accurate.

If we are having an auction, I'll up Nitro's bid to $505.00.


----------



## suburbanman (Apr 18, 2010)

*fighting-gun accurate*

I haven't tried it at 20 yards.  At my gun club are falling plates, and at 15 yards I couldn't hit one in 6 shots.... tried it again with same results.   With my Smith and Wesson model 14 I can hit them all shooting DA (when I take my time).  It could be me.  Maybe _I _can't shoot that pistol well and someone else could.  Ideally, I'd like to shoot another 1911 and compare.  
There's a bowling pin match in July, and I want to shoot it in that.  As of now, I wouldn't embarrss myself.
If I do sell, I'll email those of you who were interested  before I post it here on gon. _IF_ I sell....


----------



## savethehooch42 (Apr 18, 2010)

shoot it from a pistol rest, if you have 1.


----------



## suburbanman (Apr 18, 2010)

*thanks*

No, customize as you see fit.  Series 80's are a dime a dozen.[/QUOTE]

This was what my gunsmith told me today as well.  
Thanks for everyone's input; I'm leaning toward customizing.  The money I'd get from a sell wouldn't be enough to buy another good 1911.   And the one I could buy might need work too.....


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 30, 2010)

throat and polish the feed ramp, lower and open the ejection port,
new link, custom barrel with fitted bushing and full length guide rod,
new trigger and beavertail safety , add bomar style sites if that what you like. new ejector and extractor. should fix it up. 
My self i like a 45 to sound like freight train on the tracks, lose and rattles. but locks up tight when in battery.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 30, 2010)

I own a simular Colt, mine is a series 70. It also had less than desirable accuracy. Jim Clark, Sr. of Princeton Louisiana accurized mine and provided his "Meltdown" treatment smoothing all the rough edges. Accuracy is superb, looks great. Jim, Sr. has passed, but his son Jim,Jr. is running the business. Google Clark Custom Gun Works, and you'll find them. A full house custom job costs a bit, but the end result is a one of a kind family heirloom. Give Jim a call and I suspect they will do as much or as little as you wish. Jim, Sr. was a champion marksman, as is Jr., sister Kay Miculek, and her husband Jerry, who holds several world revolver speed records. They know guns, and you'll be satisfied with their work.


----------



## savethehooch42 (Apr 30, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> sell that  80 to the high bidder and get you a 1911 Springfield Milspec new in the box for around $599 ...




Yea, then customize that 1.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 3, 2010)

suburbanman said:


> I have this Colt 1911 MK IV series 80 Government.  It has fixed sights and a high ejection port that throws brass everywhere, sometime back into my forehead.  It's a beautiful gun, and I enjoy shooting it, but accuracy is poor.  Maybe it's something as simple as a heavy trigger.   I haven't shot other 1911's, so I don't know how to compare it.
> I'm thinking of having my gunsmith accurize it any way he sees fit to increase accuracy.   My concern is decreasing the value of this gun by changing it.
> Does this gun have any particular value that a custom job would "ruin"?  It's not like it's a WWII pistol or anything....



One of the finest 1911 gunsmith's in the country is about 10 miles up the road.
http://www.alphaprecisioninc.com/


----------

